# Making Rails and Style chip out



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

Using the Katana Shaker rail and style bit set 18837 and the Ogee 18847 I am getting chip out using both bits on the decorative side of the groove on the styles.

I am using 3/4 poplar that I milled from rough cut stock
I am cutting the cross cut first and then the long cuts. I made all the cuts in a single pass. It seemed to cut like a hot knife through butter, but I could hear a little tick once in a while and it was the sound of the wood chipping out.

*I have seen some videos where they take a very lite pass first. I did not try this because I remembered it in the middle of the night.* Should you do this in a couple of passes?

PC router sits in an Incra router table and set to slowest speed, then tried turning it up a couple notches to see if there was a difference and there was not.

Out of 5 doors, i would say only 2 or 3 styles came out perfect with a nice sharp decorative edge at the groove. I could not really tell if there was any grain differences to speak of.

This is my first attempt at making raised panel doors and was watching the complete woodworking series DVD from WWGOA. This video series is really good for me. I only wish they would include part numbers for the tools they are using to make it easier to compare them to others. Maybe I will do a review on the DVD.

Didn't think to bring some pictures,,, tomorrow maybe if necessary


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe use a backer?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Make multiple passes.

I have a 3hp shaper and with Freud router door bits
it makes a mess unless I do multiple passes. The
machine has more than enough power, but 
the work will chip anyway due to the geometry
of the cut and the reality of wood.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

You may try sharpening the bits as well, with poplar tear out shouldn't be occuring too often, even in a single pass setup, so maybe the bit is dull I dunno


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am helping with a custom kitchen made with solid oak door & drawer fronts 86 total panels with rails & stiles.
the cabinet maker I am helping has two shapers with power feeders and he cranks them up to the highest
rpm on the shaper and low on the feeder. Have hardly any tear out, but his bits are very sharp. Lorens advice
to use multiple passes would also help.


----------



## pete57 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a set of the old CMT door bits, but i bit the bullet and bought a set of the Sommerfield door sets and they work great. I have the bit that does the panel side and the concave in the back at the same time. I bought 2 different big panel bits from Freud. I have a 3HP router in the end of my table saw and i do about 3-4 passes and i always do the end grain of the panels first and I always use a backer. I take care of those bits by using a small diamond sharpener on them after each use. i more or less just hone them every time.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Loren gave u the answer that should correct the problem, assuming your cutter is sharp.


----------

